# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Переезд

## JAHolper

Переезд на новый сервер бестхоста не удался.
Всё наладилось, но из-за неведомых причин форум не поддавался дальнейшему обслуживанию. Поэтому сегодня мы вернулись на старый сервер.

В связи с тем что он много бажит и часто недоступен возникает вопрос о переезде на другой хостинг. Есть вариант переехать на ehost. Но меня больше манит вариант переезда на какой-нибудь внешний, нормальный хостинг. Потому как гость уже не так популярен как раньше.

Ну или есть вариант оставить всё так как есть. Слушаю ваши предложения. =)

P.S. Сообщения за 9 июня остались на новом сервере... =)

----------


## vova230

Оба варианта имеют свои преимущества. Надо определиться кого на форуме больше. Если тех, кто заходит по Гостю, то надо оставить гостевой доступ. Я пользуюсь Домоседом, так что мне вроде как все равно.

----------


## Carlen

Мне тоже все равно, лишь бы я мог сюда попасть

----------


## JAHolper

Через гость на форум заходит мало пользователей.
Если брать незарегистрированных, то 90% через нормальный интернет.

----------


## JAHolper

*Хотелось бы чтобы каждый оставил своё мнение в этой теме.* 
Т.к. мне надо определиться, принять необходимые меры и расслабиться наконец... =)

----------


## Carlen

Мне думается хоть переезд, хоть переплыв, и даже перелет все-равно, главное, что бы "костюмчик сидел" или по-простому форум Жодино был и работал, а не глючил постоянно и не раздражал тем самым пользователей зарегистрированных и нет

----------


## SDS

Я хоть и на трафике, но на полчаса зайти - не разорюсь.

----------


## Mouse

Я не против, только скажи, когда можно будет нормальные сообщения оставлять и фотки. А то не охота повторяться.

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, 
так заведи на тутебае резервный блог на госте (5минут) и кидай туда копии

----------


## Carlen

> *Mouse*, 
> так заведи на тутебае резервный блог на госте (5минут) и кидай туда копии


Может это и выход, но хотелось бы чтобы все работало и здесь

----------


## SDS

*Carlen*, 
Что бы любая ситуация стабилизировалась - всегда потребно время.

----------


## Mouse

> *Mouse*, 
> так заведи на тутебае резервный блог на госте (5минут) и кидай туда копии


Я говорю про другое: например, я написал смешной пост - всем понравилось, посмеялись, оставили коменты. Потом это удаляется. Второй раз одно и тоже писать - глупо. Да и это будет совсем другая история, и некому не интересная.

----------


## JAHolper

Пока всё стабильно, можете писать. Работаем в прежнем режиме.
Если будем в дальнейшем переезжать, то всё перенесётся. Так что смело пишите. В том числе о будущем переезде, если он необходим.

----------


## Akasey

я на госте, но за полчаса на внешке не разорюсь, поэтому если надо, я не против

----------


## Sanych

У меня не байфлай. Поэтому мне без разницы, что гость, что не гость.

----------


## JAHolper

В ближайшие несколько дней будет осуществляться переезд на новый сервер к популярной российской хостинг-компании.
Это делается для повышения стабильности сайта и улучшения качества его работы.
Заранее приношу извинения за возможные неудобства во время переезда.

----------


## JAHolper

Переезд завершён. Работаем как обычно. =)
Если обнаружите какие-либо проблемы - пишите в соответствующую тему.

----------

